# dreaded BB Creak



## Donn12 (Apr 10, 2012)

I have had my 2012 RS since April. I have about 1700 miles on the bike and I recently started hearing a creak from the BB area. I can silence the noise by pulling back on my foot as if to put weight on my heel. I thought the noise was my new Sworks shoes but I have read a few posts about cracks and creaks so I am afraid thats what I may have. I am also having a shifting issue so i will take it in and let them check it out. If it is a crack in the frame I will be pretty bummed out. My plan has been to get an R5 but keep the RS as well.


----------



## Cut.Aussie (Mar 19, 2011)

My second RS failure has just been replaced by a R3, both 2010 frames failed exactly the same place above the BB on the drive side, you need to remove the crackset and then you will see the cracks,

Read my latest post here

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/cervelo/cervelo-rs-build-ultegra-di2-274330-post4122357.html


----------



## nismoduc (Apr 19, 2012)

Did that problem get fixed on the 2012 models?


----------



## natedg200202 (Sep 2, 2008)

I would think any shifting problems would not be related to a crack, if it exists. 

Any signs of visible cracking around the BB?


----------



## Donn12 (Apr 10, 2012)

Totally unrelated to the shifting problem . There is a very small crack in the paint above the BB but ill let my LBS check it out .


----------



## Har (Oct 16, 2002)

Just this morning i saw and got the bad news at my shop, my second RS just failed in the exact same place CUT said, which is the exact same place on my bike both times, above the BB on the drive side. Shame for it was an awesome bike. I have faith in the shop and the Cervelo Warranty so i will wait and see what the solution is.


----------



## Donn12 (Apr 10, 2012)

My LBS said my bike was fine so I guess I am lucky for now. I know this will sound stupid but is there anything I should avoid to try to not have a cracked BB? Maybe not hammer so much out of the saddle up hills? I a going to get another bike for harder core stuff and I really hope to keep the RS for a long time for centuries etc.


----------



## jmorgan (Apr 13, 2012)

You have a frame warranty, if it cracks, use it. No reason to take it easy on the off chance it cracks, better to find out now then later. Just be mindful and check it frequently when you are wiping the bike down and don't neglect BB creaks.


----------



## Har (Oct 16, 2002)

Agree with jmorgan, ride it, ride it hard, there seem to be a few RS's out there that this hasnt happend with but for the most part you should probably prepare for the worse.


----------



## Donn12 (Apr 10, 2012)

Har said:


> Agree with jmorgan, ride it, ride it hard, there seem to be a few RS's out there that this hasnt happend with but for the most part you should probably prepare for the worse.


I'd like to keep the RS and at some point(maybe already) a warranty replacement for my RS would be an R3. I will most likely get an R5 when the 2013s come out and I'd like to keep the RS for centuries etc. Or maybe just for when i get old!


----------



## HarryV (Oct 24, 2009)

BB failures in the 2011/2012 Rx models are relatively unheard of... There is the rare case but it was only the models prior to this that suffered a significant failure rate...


----------



## Full_Spectrum (Oct 30, 2012)

Seems like Cervelo is at least good about replacing these things when I does happen. That is half the battle.


----------



## faroodi (Dec 25, 2012)

So are the BB cracks just on the pre-2011 models?


----------



## faroodi (Dec 25, 2012)

faroodi said:


> So are the BB cracks just on the pre-2011 models?


In other words, if I am in the market for a used bike, I should stick with the 2011 and 2012? Is this just for the RS or the R3 as well?


----------



## Donn12 (Apr 10, 2012)

I just realized I did not update this thread. No crack - just needed a little grease!


----------



## faroodi (Dec 25, 2012)

Thanks


----------

